# Shindaiwa B45, runs in choke only



## maulrat (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello. I own a Shindaiwa B45 brushcutter with a 2-cycle engine. Was working fine till I let a friend borrow it. Now it only runs in full choke only. I changed the spark plug and still same symptoms.

Takes forever to start
When started, only runs with full-choke, but trimmer wheel is partially moving.
When running, it dies out if: i open choke at all or if i give it some gas/throtle lever. It also dies out, when I back off the idle adjustment screw.
No black smoke comes out of exhaust and there is no visible signs of fuel leaks

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated

Thanks =)
Maulrat


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like a fueling problem. Since it dies on accel and won't idle, I'd guess it's a dirty filter or blackage on the low end side of the carb. If possible, try opening up the low end needle about 1/2 turn and see if that helps.


----------

